# Solar Panel Question



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

I am new to solar power and had a few questions on what's needed to run solar. I was looking at this kit for a rabbit shed I have. I just want to run a few lights and possibly a draw fan. I was just wondering if that would have everything I would need to power lights and a fan or would I need more? 

http://www.harborfreight.com/45-watt-solar-panel-kit-90599.html


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

per the specs listed



> Three 15 watt solar panels generate plenty of clean, quiet energy, using solar energy from the sun to run TVs, lights, computers, even recharge 12 volt DC batteries. Simply connect the solar panels to *your own 12 volt DC storage battery, and then use at least a 300 watt power inverter (not included)* to power your 120 volt AC appliances anywhere.
> 
> Weatherproof solar power center works under all light conditions
> Includes 3, 6, 9 and 12 volt DC adapter outlets
> ...


I have several of these kits, plus a few 2500+ watt inverters ...


----------



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

I saw they have one over there an inverter. What I'm also asking is would that be able to efficiently power some small fixtures and a drawfan? Would a marine battery or automobile battery work?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

OPINION:

With 2 of those "kits":

I would go with several 2 or more "deep cycle" batteries ...
a charge controller 30 amp is around $50-80
and 1 (one) 2000-3000 watt inverter

OR:

1 kit
2 deep cycle batteries
1 charge controller 7 amp
1 2000 watt inverter

/end opinion

you may want to read the reviews of the product, there are some great ideas from some of the reviewers on how they "solved" some of the "problems" with these panel kits ...


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

How long will the lights be operated each day and what will be the wattage of each bulb?

What is the wattage of the fan and how long do you intend to run it each day? 

Without a location we can only guess as to how many hours of sunlight you receive each day. Unless you keep the panels aimed and tracked they won't put out maximum power per hour throughout the day. 

Drawing a small percentage from batteries before recharging allows them to cycle many more times, i.e. last longer, so the more batteries you can have in the system the better. 

The 14" fan I use for personal comfort is 110 volt and draws .43 amps giving 47.3 watts per hour for consumption. Figuring in some inverter loss, etc. those panels would just about keep up with my fan for several hours per day, without any left over for lighting or storing.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

jjgrappler said:


> I saw they have one over there an inverter. What I'm also asking is would that be able to efficiently power some small fixtures and a drawfan? Would a marine battery or automobile battery work?


As Windy pointed out, without more detail we can not even guess if they will work.

Walk on past any battery that gives a CCA rating. That is solely for starting. You need to look for batteries that list capacity as ???AH (AmpHours).


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

you can also look for those 12v "trucker fans" they sell at RV stores too ...

I would put everything on timers and switches ...

on/off for task lightning only when needed for "my" night time working ... the rabbits could care less really ...

timer for the 12v fan ....


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Most of those "trucker fans" are not efficient.......
They are intended to be used while the motor is running and charging......


----------



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

I would put two 60 watt bulbs and run a boxfan.


----------



## trkarl (Dec 15, 2009)

jjgrappler said:


> I would put two 60 watt bulbs and run a boxfan.


You would need to figure how long you are going run the loads. Even if you are getting around 5 to 6 sun hours you would only be generating about 200 to 270 watt hours which isn't much considering you need to charge a battery correctly for it to live a long life.

Just the light bulbs for an hour would be 120 watt hours not counting the inverter and battery inefficiencies. CFL or LED bulbs would be a much better choice IMO.

Here is a nice 200 watt setup that has UL listed panels with a 25 year warranty and a morningstar mppt charge controller which would be more efficient than the one you are looking at. 
http://www.solarblvd.com/Solar-Pane...rningstar-SS-MPPT-15L-Free!/product_info.html


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

jjgrappler said:


> I would put two 60 watt bulbs and run a boxfan.


Go for the DC type light bulbs and get an RV 12v box fan ... less equipment required ....


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A 50 watt 12vdc 'light bulb' will use 4 amps . . . .that will deplete your bat in a hurry.
Far better to invest in some modern LED lights. 
A bit pricey . . .but FAR easier on a bat.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

To give you some figures to think about------I have several of these kits, one is set-up to run my aquaponic pump. It will run the pump 12hrs per day for 2 days, then I have to switch to another source for 24 hrs while it gets the batteries back up to full charge. I figure I am getting around 250/275 watts per day on a Fixed panel mount. So if you were running a fan that draws around 100watts you could run it 2 hrs and maybe a few minutes a day. That is if it is a pretty sunny day. If you turned on one of them 60 watt bulbs alone you could run it about 4 hours a day if every day was sunny. If you built a tracker for this kit you could get about 1/3 more.





jjgrappler said:


> I am new to solar power and had a few questions on what's needed to run solar. I was looking at this kit for a rabbit shed I have. I just want to run a few lights and possibly a draw fan. I was just wondering if that would have everything I would need to power lights and a fan or would I need more?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/45-watt-solar-panel-kit-90599.html


----------

